# Trying to help a friend with his trans replacement and I need some info



## cyberstasi (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm going to be going over to a friend on Sunday to help him out with his car. He was about 75% of the way through replacing his transmission in his A6 Wagon and then got frustrated and gave up, so I'm going over to try to help him get it sorted. But there are a few things I dont know since I didnt take it apart. I usually label everything, but he didnt, so I have no clue where some plugs go, and he lost some bolts so I need to get new ones.

It was a straight swap of one EKX transmission for another. So no crazy changes, just a 'basic' replacement. 

Pictures to make everything easier.

Under hood on passenger side by firewall:
http://i.imgur.com/6PFayKb.jpg
Not sure where the green and Blue boxy plugs go.

Under the hood center of the engine I have this tray: http://i.imgur.com/BbGXFBY.jpg
I have these vacuum lines: http://i.imgur.com/DL6Mmtz.jpg
Anyone know which ones match up to which?

Also on that tray I have those two plugs: http://i.imgur.com/BbGXFBY.jpg
But under the hood in that area I have all these: http://i.imgur.com/NqUdexw.jpg
Can anyone give me a clue what the different plugs go to? I know one would go here: http://i.imgur.com/KMVtLdL.jpg
Two would go to the tray, I'm guessing the two purple ones, but dont know what order.
And I have no idea where the blue one would go.

Speaking of blue plugs, on the passanger side there is this plug: http://i.imgur.com/0WEz73h.jpg
Dont know where it goes either.

Lastly, the bolts he's lost:
http://i.imgur.com/APjQH5O.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/Wnx0JI7.jpg



Any help would GREATLY be appreciated. I'm happy to send a few $ via Paypal so you can get a beer on me.


----------



## cyberstasi (Apr 20, 2010)

cyberstasi said:


> Under the hood center of the engine I have this tray: http://i.imgur.com/BbGXFBY.jpg
> I have these vacuum lines: http://i.imgur.com/DL6Mmtz.jpg
> Anyone know which ones match up to which?
> 
> ...


Ok so I 'think' I got everything sorted except for the four plugs in the center of the motor. I found a plug that goes through the firewall, and one plug behind that tray, but they are all 2 pin plugs that are not color coded, so I have no idea what goes where. 

Im getting a bunch of fault codes now, so I think I've got them plugged in wrong, and I've swapped them around but nothing seems to work, so I'm not sure what should go where.r

Beer offer is still on the table. 

Anyone have the bentley or other book around and can take pi c of the page so I can figure it out?


----------

